# Stephen Jackson: New-look Heat are 'definitely still beatable'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Stephen Jackson sent out a couple of messages on Friday, the day after LeBron James shook the NBA with his decision to form a superstar trio in Miami.
> 
> First, vacation time should be over for his Charlotte Bobcats teammates now that they're in perhaps the most powerful division in the league.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/07/09/bobcats.jackson.ap/index.html


----------

